# Always Bright LED DRL's



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Does anybody know if there's a way to keep the LED's on full brightness even when I have my low beams on? I've noticed that they dim very heavily and I'm not a big fan of that look, compared to the full brightness.

(Also, mini question. Has anyone debadged their rear fully? Specifically the hatch bowtie, I don't want to pull it off if there are holes under it.)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tiinaj said:


> Does anybody know if there's a way to keep the LED's on full brightness even when I have my low beams on? I've noticed that they dim very heavily and I'm not a big fan of that look, compared to the full brightness.
> 
> (Also, mini question. Has anyone debadged their rear fully? Specifically the hatch bowtie, I don't want to pull it off if there are holes under it.)


You would have to trick it into thinking it's daylight 24/7. On older GM you just addeded a resistor to the wire of the photo sensor. Not sure if the new gen will allow that and not pitch a fit.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Just a thought, they dim because they don't have a directional beam of light. They shoot it out in all directions at high brightness during the day to be very visible. That's sort of the idea of these LED DRL strips these days in new cars. Having them full brightness at night might be a little too intense/distracting for other drivers. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try though. You'd need some sort of relay setup, computer reprogram or just directly hook them up to the ignition.

EDIT: Just noticed this is in the Gen2 forum. With the LED DRL strip being inside the headlight for Gen2, you should also consider the fact that it will minimise the visibility of your front turn signal if you force the DRL to remain at full brightness. That's also the reason the DRL turns off during the daytime when using the turn signal. It's all about safety these days I suppose...


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Makes sense. I never thought about the possibility of it being too bright at night but you're right (wow rhymes). I'm gonna look into it a bit more and see what I can make happen.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Is the look you're a fan of just extreme brightness? Because as mentioned, they dim at night to not be a distraction to other drivers. You're in the car, you can't see them anyway.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please don't do this.

Though the LED array is not bright enough to blind people at night it IS a distraction to other drivers. Sort of like that one car you see with a headlight misaimed and shooting their low beam in your face.

And a great point made already about the turn signal. If your at 4 way stop, for example, and your turning, the driver opposite of you may not be able to see your blinker flashing because their eyes are being dazzled by the DRLS. Accident just waiting to happen...


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I second the don't do it responses, but to answer your other question there are no holes behind the bowtie


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm not going to go through with it anymore. Great points were brought up and I do value not blinding others, being in a rural town and having to live through many lifted trucks with reflector HIDs, it just didn't spring up in my mind that it would be a problem. Thank you guys!

Good to know there's no holes, the bowtie is hideous in my opinion.


----------

